# The Very Loud Indeed Co. - product reviews



## Very Loud Indeed (Mar 4, 2021)

https://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-everything-so-far-bundle-by-the-very-loud-indeed-co/


----------



## Very Loud Indeed (Mar 8, 2021)

Another nice review for Omnisphere Grafos:









REVIEW: OMNISPHERE GRAFOS by VERY LOUD INDEED


REVIEW: OMNISPHERE GRAFOS by VERY LOUD INDEED




www.samplesoundreview.com


----------



## Very Loud Indeed (Mar 17, 2021)

A great review from Sample Sound Review for Omnisphere Irazu:









REVIEW: OMNISPHERE IRAZU by VERY LOUD INDEED


OMNISPHERE IRAZU by VERY LOUD INDEED Review




www.samplesoundreview.com


----------



## Very Loud Indeed (Apr 29, 2021)

We just received another awesome review for Omnisphere Altura!









REVIEW: OMNISPHERE ALTURA by The Very Loud Indeed Co.


OMNISPHERE ALTURA by The Very Loud Indeed Co. Review




www.samplesoundreview.com


----------



## Very Loud Indeed (Sep 24, 2021)

One more glowing review for Omnisphere Altura, from Sample Library Review.









Review: Omnisphere Altura by The Very Loud Indeed Co. - Sample Library Review


Most of us have Omnisphere and, because of that, most of us are aware of the biggest flaw with Omnisphere: Overuse of its presets in media causing them to become cliché. How do we resolve this problem? New patches! Altura from The Very Loud Indeed Co. has come to the rescue here with a wonderful […]




www.samplelibraryreview.com


----------

